# Fujimi Bf 109G/K FINISHED!!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here it is, the 1/48 scale Bf 109.
I used Model Master enamel paints and EagleCals on this model and it was built O.O.B.




































































Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Let me be the first of many to say 'And I thought it was a photo of a real aircraft!' Great authenticity and superb photography as usual, thanks for showing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Cro-Magnon Man!
This was not a very good kit to start the year with but better things are on the way.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome (of course!)

I wonder why they painted a big E on the wing.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The faded paint job is terrific.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Steve!

John,
The funny looking E shape on the wing is the result of repainting after repairs were done from battle damage, or it could be this aircraft was a recycled airframe and new paint was added to the existing camouflage pattern. I only have one photograph of this aircraft and the 'E' shape can be seen, also the painting guide provided with the EagleCals decal sheet shows the same thing so I painted my model the same way even if it looks odd. 
When I started this old Fujimi kit I did it with the intention to make it a speed build complete with the standard 109G camo pattern but when I got ready to paint it I discovered this 109 had a very non standard paint job...as with most Luftwaffe stuff there are always pitfalls.

Steve,
I did the paint fading by spraying light shades of gray over various panels making sure it did not look too uniform...things tend to weather in an uneven way and wanted my model to have a more natural look to it.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's why I love doing Luftwaffe subjects - variety of color schemes, standard and non-standard.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awsome work!!!!!! What squadron (JG) is that from ?...9./JG54...I found had the same sqiggle on the aft portion..


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Medic17 and walsing!

This aircraft was operated by JG 5 and was based at the far north, this fighter unit does not get as much attention as those based at other parts of the front.

Agentsmith


----------

